# Stop OpenVPN from routing all traffic through itself while active.



## bedro16 (Nov 24, 2021)

I have FreeBSD jail set up on TrueNAS core for qBittorrent. I connect to ExpressVPN via OpenVPN with command: `OpenVPN [config.ovpn directory]`

I want to have an ability of accessing qBittorrent WebUI from outside the local network. The problem is that when OpenVPN is active, all the traffic is routed through openvpn.

I have another ovpn server on my router that I use to connect to everything else. From external network (using my cellular data)+OpenVPN, I can access TrueNAS WebUI which is on 192.168.50.15, but not qBittorrent WebUI, which is on 192.168.50.11.

I have no other explanation for this than qbittorrent being impossible to trace because it's routed into tun virtual NIC.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

